# Liquid fill old tires



## jmgtp (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I picked up an old Bolens 1467 (medium frame) for hauling a cart around my property. I was previously using a Craftsman lawn tractor but it was really hard on that machine (which is my dedicated mower) and I was worried about the dinky transaxle in it. The Bolens has a cast iron 4 speed and is a much more stout machine. I have a small grassy slope (about a 2' incline) that the tires on the Bolens loose traction when pulling a load. On the Craftsman I had filled the rear tires with windshield wash fluid and it helped tremendously with traction. I'm trying to avoid chains as I don't want to risk tearing up the lawn or marring the pavement. I want fill the Bolens tires but they are much more aged. When I bought the machine all 4 were flat (it was sitting outside for seemingly years). 3 have held air for 3 weeks now, and one of the front tires I had to install a tube. 

My question - if I break the bead on the rear tires to add fluid do I risk them not seating correctly again? They're pretty weathered looking.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jmgtp, welcome top the tractor forum.

Do you have to break the bead? There is a tool for filling tractor tires with liquid and expelling air at the same time through the valve stem.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

My self I would put a tube in the tire and then fill with calcium sulution. If you go on the manuals section of the forum type in Ford 3400 and open the owners manual you will find a tire chart for loading tires it will tell you how much calcium to water and how many gallons per size tire. Your tire might not be in there but will give you a good idea. Tires should be filled at 75% and do not put water in calcium, put calcium in water because of chemical reaction. It makes a lot of heat. I load tires with a 45 galon drum and a compressor. Takes time because I have to fill and then drain off air repeatedly but it works for me. Not sure but the alcohol in the washer fluid might dry and crack rubber. 
Good luck


----------



## jmgtp (Aug 8, 2016)

Thank you for the responses.

In an effort to keep costs low (this machine is more of a side project/hobby than a necessity) I'm shying away from the cost of tubes. I wasn't aware of the liquid fill tool to purge air but found one for about $10, looks like it should allow me to add fluid without disturbing the tire beads. 

I'm planning on using windshield wash fluid since it's cheap, good to -10f, won't cause rust and won't kill critters if it springs a leak. I know it doesn't add as much weight as CC. From a chart I found online it looks like I can add close to 6 gallons per rear tire for roughly 100 lbs total added to the machine. Not sure if that will make enough difference but it can only help.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Tube and beet juice for liquid.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have the rear tires loaded,on my 1050,and it does make a difference,but I'd rather have the ag tires,than the turf tires I have ,now.
I got 2 rims,that are a bit narrower,so , if I can find a pair of ags,at a decent price, I'll switch them.
I'm not worried about the lawn,because it's tough grass,here !


----------

